# passat w8



## stephen willis (Dec 30, 2009)

hi
please could anyone help me locate a manual six speed clutch kit for vw passat w8 2002 registration
also i have a problem with the fuel gauge as it doesnt show how much fuel is left in the tank i think i need a new fuel sender any advice please
kind regards
steve


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: passat w8 (stephen willis)*

Stephen,
Brace yourself.............there are 3 sending units in this damn thing!! It is ridiculous


----------



## stephen willis (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: passat w8 (un4givun2)*

hi
thankyou for giving me the bad news but i still like the car i will get round to sorting it out soon i am going to get a ob11 sensor check to let me know which one it is so i dont waste loads sussing it out, thanks
keep in touch ,
steve united kingdom

at least you havent got gordon brown


----------



## w8inky (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Stephen,
I've recently had this repaired on my W8. There were 2 faults, broken sender and fuel control module. The module is located under the spare wheel. You can reprogram it but mine was faulty. Total cost £300.00 for parts/labour.
P.S. I'm in Sixfields, Northampton


----------



## w8inky (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Stephen,
The clutch can be found on e-bay for £250-300. Search 'Passat w8 clutch'. They describe the clutch as '5 speed' but the manual was always 6 speed. Also try VW Trade Parts Service on 01908 625000


_Modified by w8inky at 3:41 AM 1-21-2010_


----------

